# spitting super blk hwk



## mrsnipy (Nov 14, 2007)

bought a 44 super black hawk a few years ago, never shot till yesterday,wow nice gun however it spits every now and then mind you i was shooting 1/2 jacketed rounds. shot my SW 629 with same rounds no spitting is there something wrong with the ruger?
Bob


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

First thing monday morning call Ruger.
Their customer service depratment is great.
Does the gun also "ring" when you shoot it. 
Ruger fixed mine.

AFS


----------

